
Mozilla Labs » Raindrop   - bitdiddle
http://labs.mozilla.com/raindrop
======
bitdiddle
perhaps this is already posted, I couldn't find it. I'm curious as to HN
opinion on this. I'm excited to see this as an application using CouchDB but
beyond that I don't get it and wonder what problem this solves that can't
already be managed with existing features in mail clients.

Is this just hackers thinking up cool shit they can do?

~~~
maxstoller
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=897669>

You should try searching with SearchYC.com.

~~~
bitdiddle
great thanks. You would think search might be built in.

